# It's dangerous being a Christian.



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2013)

Next week is Easter and I got to thinking about the crucifixion. Then I thought about modern day believers and this is some of what I found. It makes me sick to think about those that believed enough to sacrifice (actually murdered by others) themselves for their beliefs. I believe but I think I would fold like a house of cards.~

Rwanda: 800,000 dead. Armenia: 1 million. The Holocaust: More than 6 million.
World history is littered with exhibits of the utter brutality of mankind toward his fellow man.





But now a new project under way to recount a history that has not received the attention it deserves, the militant atheist campaign in the former Soviet Union on people of faith.


The staggering death toll of Christians alone, estimates the documentary,  Martyred in the USSR, is 12 million.
One and a half times the population of New York. The equivalent of 20 cities the size of Denver. Six times the number of residents of Paris.



​


----------



## Murfy (Mar 24, 2013)

not me-

im pretty sure ill live forever.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup! I stay away from all that cultish nonsense...keeps me right in the head.


----------



## dimebong (Mar 24, 2013)

Atheists killing Christians? 

We could never defeat Christianity's high score at killings that's for sure.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Next week is Easter and I got to thinking about the crucifixion. Then I thought about modern day believers and this is some of what I found. It makes me sick to think about those that believed enough to sacrifice (actually murdered by others) themselves for their beliefs. I believe but I think I would fold like a house of cards.~
> 
> Rwanda: 800,000 dead. Armenia: 1 million. The Holocaust: More than 6 million.
> World history is littered with exhibits of the utter brutality of mankind toward his fellow man.
> ...


religion/bible is nothing more than a prehistoric way to keep the peace and appease the masses at a time when no law existed..then added to every century by whatever "spin doctor" who was dope at the time..bill maher's new rules this week touches upon the subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC_sT9lLMdM


----------



## mudminer (Mar 24, 2013)

call it jihad, crusade, ethnic cleansing, by any name its plain old mass murder. its heinous, its obscene, its horrific and the simple truth (like it or not) is that christians have been heavily involved in it for a long, long time. its always tragic to say the least, when people are killed simply because their religious beliefs dont match up to someone elses. i dont see how its any more a tragedy to see or hear about christians being killed for their religious affiliation than any other group. certainly not when christianity has the blood of multiple millions on their very own selfrighteous hands. its never right but does having it happen to one guilty group over another guilty group make it more bad? im not trying to pick a fight but im not going to ignore/reject truth either. peace and justice for ALL. and to all.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> call it jihad, crusade, ethnic cleansing, by any name its plain old mass murder. its heinous, its obscene, its horrific and the simple truth (like it or not) is that christians have been heavily involved in it for a long, long time. its always tragic to say the least, when people are killed simply because their religious beliefs dont match up to someone elses. i dont see how its any more a tragedy to see or hear about christians being killed for their religious affiliation than any other group. certainly not when christianity has the blood of multiple millions on their very own selfrighteous hands. its never right but does having it happen to one guilty group over another guilty group make it more bad? im not trying to pick a fight but im not going to ignore/reject truth either. peace and justice for ALL. and to all.


"it is easier to kill 1M people, than it is to control them".

dr. zbigniew brzezinski


----------



## Sativied (Mar 24, 2013)

Skewed comparissons like this one (people got killed for less in the USSR, Christians are much more dangerous to atheist then the other way around = big fat historical fact) is what makes Christians so dangerous.... 

If you can believe desert-fairytales there is some guy in the sky controlling everything, what else can one make you believe... and do. THAT is where the real danger is.

We should have had freedom "from" religion, not "of".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Skewed comparissons like this one (people got killed for less in the USSR, Christians are much more dangerous to atheist then the other way around = big fat historical fact) is what makes Christians so dangerous....
> 
> If you can believe desert-fairytales there is some guy in the sky controlling everything, what else can one make you believe... and do. THAT is where the real danger is.
> 
> We should have had freedom "from" religion, not "of".


I think the majority of people in the world can be made to believe anything. 

Christians that went around massacring others for non-belief were not "true christians". They basically were tricked/ignorant enough to send their asses to hell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

their own*


----------



## Grojak (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea atheists have a LOOOONG way to go to catch up to Christians, just in the USA alone since 1600 I'm sure theres well over a million killed, murdered by those god loving Christians. Salem witch hunts killed what 30? How many of them god loving southern christians killed blacks?

Go Christianity number 1 cause of death!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

People kill people everyday. It is not reserved to one party or another.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Skewed comparissons like this one (people got killed for less in the USSR, Christians are much more dangerous to atheist then the other way around = big fat historical fact) is what makes Christians so dangerous....
> 
> If you can believe desert-fairytales there is some guy in the sky controlling everything, what else can one make you believe... and do. THAT is where the real danger is.
> 
> We should have had freedom "from" religion, not "of".


OH THANK "GOD", there REALLY are others who think as i


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

Tell me about it, us brits have had years and years of persecution, no offense made but way before even your great nation was discovered. Im a Brit, also a Templar Descendant.....now that speaks for itself, The quote earlier "We should have had freedom "from" religion, not "of"." Bang on Sir! Hats off to ya, Most of my descendants got burnt at the stake on Friday 13th (that's why its unlucky) because of that reason! Even for something as silly as speaking English in the middle ages, The 'Church' has a lot to answer for, for its crimes. No wonder the Pope has just resigned,. First one to resign in history, says it all don't it?


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

In This Sign, We Will Conquer --->


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

lol not that was a direct attack on all the hypocrites' of this world, the faith didn't kill us all, now im not into new world order bullshit, nor aliens, when it happens it will happen, all im saying, Bout time JC came back and kicked butt with Gabriel. And ill have a front seat ticket lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

and roguetrooper shows us why batshit christians are the dangerous ones, not the persecuted.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

lol @ batshit Christians, I wasn't christened mate, so I am nothing, just my own faith inside, I was taught well by my father about all the crimes against humanity people have done to each other over the century's all in the name iof religion, they are all full of batshit idiots. The first crusades were nothing to be proud of so sorry if I came across as that. Im ashamed for what I stand for but on the other side, im glad at what we stood for even if it happened a lot later. And yes the Templar knights are still going, even rumoured that they were the ones that emigrated to America first hence your 'Star Family' hmmmm masons? Templar first my friends.
So yes batshit Christians? Batshit everything mate, best to have your own religion and keep it close to your own heart, and do the best you can on this shitty world for we are all meant to be judged by our deeds to others not in what we believe.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Yea atheists have a LOOOONG way to go to catch up to Christians, just in the USA alone since 1600 I'm sure theres well over a million killed, murdered by those god loving Christians. Salem witch hunts killed what 30? How many of them god loving southern christians killed blacks?
> 
> Go Christianity number 1 cause of death!!!


i agree completely however with the above however, i'd like to point out that salem was actually over politics and not truly religion. those who were accused were "different" in nature because they were often times (though not all) single "loner" outspoken women of wealth, even involved in salem leadership and looked upon by their neighbors with respect.. there were those who took opportunity of a situation, murdered innocent people not truly in the name of religion but of a power play within salem society..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> Bout time JC came back and kicked butt with Gabriel.





roguetrooper said:


> lol @ batshit Christians, I wasn't christened mate, so I am nothing, just my own faith inside


i need to take a dump.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i agree completely however with the above however, i'd like to point out that salem was actually over politics and not truly religion. those who were accused were "different" in nature because they were often times (though not all) single "loner" outspoken women of wealth, even involved in salem leadership and looked upon by their neighbors with respect.. there were those who took opportunity of a situation, murdered innocent people not truly in the name of religion but of a power play within salem society..


 Wasn't the whole madness of what happened at salem due to people eating 'Ergot' infected grain that made them hallucinate and start blaming each other for being witches ? im sure I read a scientifical study on Salem, cos we had it first here, 'the Witchfinder General Hopkins' arse that he was, and he disappeared? yeah right, now known that he had travelled to Salem under a different name.....interesting eh?


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i need to take a dump.


 My Bad for lowering myself. Have a good one mate and don't forget to wash ya hands. There, that's more polite.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think the majority of people in the world can be made to believe anything.


Right, that's exactly the problem and my point.

As for the "true Christians" comment I got little to say cause I know from experience it will lead to nothing.... no point in arguing about how silly the the term "true Christian" is. It's an oxymoron.... Having grown up in the most churched area of Europe, I heard it all before and frankly find it hard to not become rude to people who continously imply I will burn for eternity because I don't swallow their 2000 year old desert fairy tales... so I'll stop and go back to reading about mj - MY true savior 

If you are one of those Christians who feels sorry for me that I haven't "found God" than you know exactly how I feel about you. I sincerly hope all believers see the light some day, metaphorically speaking...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> Wasn't the whole madness of what happened at salem due to people eating 'Ergot' infected grain that made them hallucinate and start blaming each other for being witches ? im sure I read a scientifical study on Salem, cos we had it first here, 'the Witchfinder General Hopkins' arse that he was, and he disappeared? yeah right, now known that he had travelled to Salem under a different name.....interesting eh?


ah ya english always have to take credit for doing it first! rofl yes i believe ergot is the valid theory of trigger however, opportunity arose and acted upon in the name of religion..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Right, that's exactly the problem and my point.
> 
> As for the "true Christians" comment I got little to say cause I know from experience it will lead to nothing.... no point in arguing about how silly the the term "true Christian" is. It's an oxymoron.... Having grown up in the most churched area of Europe, I heard it all before and frankly find it hard to not become rude to people who continously imply I will burn for eternity because I don't swallow their 2000 year old desert fairy tales... so I'll stop and go back to reading about mj - MY true savior
> 
> If you are one of those Christians who feels sorry for me that I haven't "found God" than you know exactly how I feel about you. I sincerly hope all believers see the light some day, metaphorically speaking...


I am not implying anything to you.

I am saying that anyone who called themselves a christian and killed others for not being christian is not a real christian. They have been hoodwinked and have fooled their heart. By the bible's own definition those "christians" will not be going to heaven.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> ah ya english always have to take credit for doing it first! rofl yes i believe ergot is the valid theory of trigger however, opportunity arose and acted upon in the name of religion..


I totally agree.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

if we didnt kill for religion we would find something else to kill for,


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ........... called themselves a christian and killed others


Of all religions, the Christian should of course inspire the most tolerance, but until now Christians have been the most intolerant of all men.
 Voltaire


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> if we didnt kill for religion we would find something else to kill for,


Yeah, like opium, <cough Afghanistan cough>


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

I think you'll find that all this fighting and nastiness is about religion, Religion = GOD. GOD = Gold Oil Drugs. Nuff said.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and roguetrooper shows us why batshit christians are the dangerous ones, not the persecuted.


Oh, I though he was referencing the Knights Templar in a way that criticized them, like: hey! They say it outright here...
There I go again, interpreting things how I want to see them, not how people intend them lol...
Seriously, religion is dangerous.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 24, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> I think you'll find that all this fighting and nastiness is about religion, Religion = GOD. GOD = Gold Oil Drugs. Nuff said.


True, true, but those conquests are fueled with religious undertones *coughIraqcough911coughcough*
The very nature of 'faith' is action without question. Pastor says believe! without any shred of evidence and y'all say... ok! *coughIraqcough*. 'Scuse me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Of all religions, the Christian should of course inspire the most tolerance, but until now Christians have been the most intolerant of all men.
> Voltaire


I don't disagree.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had three religious people try to fight me in my life because I don't believe the same things as them. Saying you don't believe in god is still looked down upon. Looked down upon less, but still, people don't like it. 

While I was religious, I was never attacked for my beliefs and if I ever mentioned my belief in god, I'd gain some kind of respect from other religious people. It seems like they beat you into belief. The title shouldn't be "It's dangerous being a christian" it should be"It's dangerous having beliefs".. which it is. Very dangerous having beliefs. Pretty sad.


----------



## mudminer (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> if we didnt kill for religion we would find something else to kill for,


without religion as a scapegoat men would have to resort to the truth for their desire to wage war. lust for land, wealth and power.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> Oh, I though he was referencing the Knights Templar in a way that criticized them, like: hey! They say it outright here...
> There I go again, interpreting things how I want to see them, not how people intend them lol...
> Seriously, religion is dangerous.


 oh they've been criticized for century's, Batshit christians is not politically correct tho, the term is BatShit Extremist's, don't matter what religion you are. That's why our bible had to be re-worded, text removed over the centurys until finally we developed our own religion, The Church Of England. What does everyone else call us? Protestants....lol Tells it all don't it?


----------



## JayDiggz (Mar 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> without religion as a scapegoat men would have to resort to the truth for their desire to wage war. lust for land, wealth and power.


Hmmmm, desire to wage war? I struggle with this. You could very well be right, but I really don't know for sure. I think we get stubborn in our beliefs, whether it's belief in an Almighty or belief in genetic superiority. The desire is to defend our beliefs and unfortunately that sometimes outweighs the importance of human life.

As for lust for land, wealth, and power.... we'll always give ourselves excuses before admitting to that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> The Holocaust: More than 6 million.


pro tip: those weren't christians.

i'd call you the same punt rhyming name i did before if it wouldn't get this deleted, so i'll just mention how offensive i find you at just about every turn.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> without religion as a scapegoat men would have to resort to the truth for their desire to wage war. lust for land, wealth and power.


...and I think that's the whole point. Life is full of seeming contradictions, and etc. Once a person sees that it's not the fault of any one thing (or group) then they're left to wrestle with their own perceptions. Much easier to point a...finger


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

ohhh man what a thing! lol @ pro tip...those weren't Christians, I couldn't even bother to read back to see if that is what was claimed............' PLEASE...... I agree with ya on that one Buck. The arrogance....is unbearable


----------



## mudminer (Mar 24, 2013)

JayDiggz said:


> Hmmmm, desire to wage war? I struggle with this. You could very well be right, but I really don't know for sure. I think we get stubborn in our beliefs, whether it's belief in an Almighty or belief in genetic superiority. The desire is to defend our beliefs and unfortunately that sometimes outweighs the importance of human life.As for lust for land, wealth, and power.... we'll always give ourselves excuses before admitting to that.


yes. desire to wage war. there are, have been and always will be those who are more than willing to take by force that which will not be given to them willingly. i believe and will stand by what i said.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> ohhh man what a thing! lol @ pro tip...those weren't Christians, I couldn't even bother to read back to see if that is what was claimed............' PLEASE...... I agree with ya on that one Buck. The arrogance....is unbearable


from wiki:

"In addition to Jews, the targeted groups included Poles (of whom 2.5 million gentile Poles were killed) and some other Slavic peoples; Soviets (particularly prisoners of war); Romanies (also known as Gypsies) and others who did not belong to the "Aryan race"; the mentally ill, the deaf, the physically disabled and mentally retarded; homosexual and transsexual people; political opponents such as social democrats and socialists; and religious dissidents, i.e. members of Jehovah's Witnesses.[2][3] Taking into account all of the victims of Nazi persecution, they systematically killed an estimated six million Jews and mass murdered an additional eleven million people during the war. Donald Niewyk suggests that the broadest definition, including Soviet civilian deaths would produce a death toll of 17 million.[4]"


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2013)

Replacing an infallible god with an infallible party.... is NOT atheism.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> from wiki:
> 
> "In addition to Jews, the targeted groups included Poles (of whom 2.5 million gentile Poles were killed) and some other Slavic peoples; Soviets (particularly prisoners of war); Romanies (also known as Gypsies) and others who did not belong to the "Aryan race"; the mentally ill, the deaf, the physically disabled and mentally retarded; homosexual and transsexual people; political opponents such as social democrats and socialists; and religious dissidents, i.e. members of Jehovah's Witnesses.[2][3] Taking into account all of the victims of Nazi persecution, they systematically killed an estimated six million Jews and mass murdered an additional eleven million people during the war. Donald Niewyk suggests that the broadest definition, including Soviet civilian deaths would produce a death toll of 17 million.[4]"


So? they weren't all Christians tho were they ??? oh news flash aswell!!! HITLER was a Catholic OK???? Pope Pious the 2nd is still under investigation for neglecting his duties to save the Jewish people.....(even tho hes dead ffs) That's why you get a nice reply from uncle buck, Wikipedia? lolol that can be changed by anyone, look, ill put in it in a mo that Hitler is infact still alive and works down my local chip shop......Pleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeeeeeeeeeee..........yaaaaawn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> So? they weren't all Christians tho were they ??? oh news flash aswell!!! HITLER was a Catholic OK???? Pope Pious the 2nd is still under investigation for neglecting his duties to save the Jewish people.....(even tho hes dead ffs) That's why you get a nice reply from uncle buck, Wikipedia? lolol that can be changed by anyone, look, ill put in it in a mo that Hitler is infact still alive and works down my local chip shop......Pleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeeeeeeeeeee..........yaaaaawn


...to the red - that's the part right there where I think to myself "should've had a V8".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

The roman catholic church is just wrong. I wish they would close that thing down.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

If your on about the V2 Rocket....yeah and they worked didn't they? lolololol my granddad used to tell me storys about the POWs used to piss on the Gyros of the V2's that's why they fucked up lol, when it was time to launch the urine had corroded all the parts inside the Gyros' lololol hats of to them, unheard Heroes.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The roman catholic church is just wrong. I wish they would close that thing down.


 Well, the latest one is the first in history to resign, they normally die first.


----------



## JayDiggz (Mar 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> yes. desire to wage war. there are, have been and always will be those who are more than willing to take by force that which will not be given to them willingly. i believe and will stand by what i said.


Fair enough. See and to me I don't see it as a flat out "desire to wage war". War is just a tool to fulfill other desires ie "something that will not be given to them willingly". War is the result of desire, desire breeds war.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 24, 2013)

The yearning for chaos and destruction, even if sometimes unnoticeable... it is in us all.

Even picking a flower to give to someone you love...

Think about it...


----------



## JayDiggz (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The yearning for chaos and destruction, even if sometimes unnoticeable... it is in us all.
> 
> Even picking a flower to give to someone you love...
> 
> Think about it...



See, i'm still not convinced. When I pick a flower for a loved one I don't do it out of a yearning for chaos and destruction, I do it out of a yearning to do a nice thing and make that loved one feel good. I am so focussed or "narrow-minded" on the desire to please said loved one that I'm ignorant to the fact that it is actually killing the flower. The death of the flower is insignificant compared to the approval of the loved one.

I don't yearn or have desire for war, chaos, and destruction. Those things are found in the wake of my pursuit for land, power, and wealth. No?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 25, 2013)

JayDiggz said:


> See, i'm still not convinced. When I pick a flower for a loved one I don't do it out of a yearning for chaos and destruction, I do it out of a yearning to do a nice thing and make that loved one feel good. I am so focussed or "narrow-minded" on the desire to please said loved one that I'm ignorant to the fact that it is actually killing the flower. The death of the flower is insignificant compared to the approval of the loved one.
> 
> I don't yearn or have desire for war, chaos, and destruction. Those things are found in the wake of my pursuit for land, power, and wealth. No?


I was just making the point that sometimes we cause chaos, destruction or suffering without noticing it, without even thinking about it.

Do you like boxing, or football, or any violent movies or television shows? War movies, karate movies, animal documentaries, marvel movies, comic books, science fiction novels, zombie movies? Why do we watch them... why do we read them? Why do we choose to willfully subject ourselves to such violence? Why are we so entertained by this chaos and destruction? Yes, we can understand that _most_ of it's all...fake, or made up, or acted out, but can we achieve the understanding of WHY we like to observe and watch these things?

Because it's in all of us.

Nobody wants to admit it... but we all know it.




It reminds me of any type of applied philosophy or theology; 

"We all know that we don't know what the fuck is going on right now, if all of this reality is either a dream, a hell, a heaven, purgatory, a simulation, the beginning, the end... but nobody wants to admit that they don't know."



Knowing can sometimes be a scary thing, but i think not knowing... can be infinitely more terrifying.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2013)

Of the 11 million people killed during the Holocaust, six million were Polish citizens. Three million were Polish Jews and another three million were Polish Christians and Catholics. Most of the remaining mortal victims were from other countries including Hungary, Czechoslovakia, Ukraine, Russia, Holland, France and even Germany.

"All Poles will disappear from the world.... It is essential that the great German people should consider it as its major task to destroy all Poles." _Heinrich Himmler
_  
3 million Christians in Poland alone. The body count is hard to define since there is no real numbers exist on the complete total wiped out. But I'd say that it is 5 million Christians easy throughout the war-civilians only.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> if we didnt kill for religion we would find something else to kill for,


um, like drugs and politics..politics is merely religion without a "god"..


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Of the 11 million people killed during the Holocaust, six million were Polish citizens. Three million were Polish Jews and another three million were Polish Christians and Catholics. Most of the remaining mortal victims were from other countries including Hungary, Czechoslovakia, Ukraine, Russia, Holland, France and even Germany.
> 
> "All Poles will disappear from the world.... It is essential that the great German people should consider it as its major task to destroy all Poles." _Heinrich Himmler
> _
> 3 million Christians in Poland alone. The body count is hard to define since there is no real numbers exist on the complete total wiped out. But I'd say that it is 5 million Christians easy throughout the war-civilians only.


yeah yeah yeah, what about romania? was you there to witness what the Serb Christians did to the Albanians? and Rwanda? please..........stop harping on about the war and catch up ....... oh and ill think you'll find the Polish Chritians, orthodox or not and Catholics were 'Ex Communicated' by the lovely pope at the time. Giving hitler freedom to do what he did, oh and where did all the surviving Polish go? here. UK. They were the best damn pilots we had with a better reason to fight without fear, REVENGE. If it werent for them and others we would of probavbly lost the battle of britain, So yeah christians kill christians etc.....All in the name of ? Power NOT Religion. Religion is just a scapegoat.


----------



## mudminer (Mar 25, 2013)

JayDiggz said:


> Fair enough. See and to me I don't see it as a flat out "desire to wage war". War is just a tool to fulfill other desires ie "something that will not be given to them willingly". War is the result of desire, desire breeds war.


fair enough.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 25, 2013)

amen dude, its amazing but F%^& a pharasee. it sucks when they and regular preacher dont want to here the message and then curse the man standing. pray me me brothers and sisters, some one just the same pulled the i dont want to hear God card.I ask and in return God told me in more ways than one what it was.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, and I would just like to say..

Easter is not christian or related to the bible in ANY way. 

That is why I don't celebrate it. I don't like Christmas either.

Just the "church" allowing pagans tradition to leach into their traditions.


----------



## roguetrooper (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh, and I would just like to say..
> 
> Easter is not christian or related to the bible in ANY way.
> 
> ...



Yup i agree totally, but i still like christmas and easter eggs for my kids etc... but they are all very aware that this is the 'old religion' merged into the new. Christmas trees etc... or yew tree? Excellent Post FlamingPie.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I was just making the point that sometimes we cause chaos, destruction or suffering without noticing it, without even thinking about it.
> 
> Do you like boxing, or football, or any violent movies or television shows? War movies, karate movies, animal documentaries, marvel movies, comic books, science fiction novels, zombie movies? Why do we watch them... why do we read them? Why do we choose to willfully subject ourselves to such violence? Why are we so entertained by this chaos and destruction? Yes, we can understand that _most_ of it's all...fake, or made up, or acted out, but can we achieve the understanding of WHY we like to observe and watch these things?
> 
> ...


No reply?...


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 25, 2013)

WTF difference does it make? 
EVERY "Religion" Kills "In the name of God" Despite the fact that they all worship the same damned God-- just in different ways!
Being a "Good Christian" means following the teachings of Christ- who said NOT to follow the rules, to judge for yourself what you KNOW to be right in the eyes of God and that the "Rabbi's and Priests" were NOT the sole pathway to God- as they often were themselves "ungodly"... Not following the word of God.

If you live a good life- and think of others before making decisions, and care for your fellow man, and above all else "do no harm' then what damned difference does it make what MAN MADE TITLE you put on it????

I am so SICK of hearing people use their personal Religion as a TITLE and a SHEILD- as if that lable makes them above all others- regardless of what it is... 

I mean C'mon-- there is no such thing anymore as being "A Christian"... the Catholics hate the Methodists who Hate the Baptists who hate the Evangelicals who hate everybody else....

Buddhist, Hindi's, true Muslims (not Jihadists or radicals) Jews, Christians, Mormons, Universalists... whatever-- if you are a good person you are a good person... needing to fit into a label that fits a list of MAN MADE rules in ANY Religion without even considering the consequences is no longer being a decent human being-- it's being a sheep... and unworthy of whatever 'title' you are persuing "in the name of God".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I was just making the point that sometimes we cause chaos, destruction or suffering without noticing it, without even thinking about it.
> 
> Do you like boxing, or football, or any violent movies or television shows? War movies, karate movies, animal documentaries, marvel movies, comic books, science fiction novels, zombie movies? Why do we watch them... why do we read them? Why do we choose to willfully subject ourselves to such violence? Why are we so entertained by this chaos and destruction? Yes, we can understand that _most_ of it's all...fake, or made up, or acted out, but can we achieve the understanding of WHY we like to observe and watch these things?
> 
> ...


your psyche has a need for fantasy as an outlet for day to day life..it's actually psychological


----------



## JayDiggz (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I was just making the point that sometimes we cause chaos, destruction or suffering without noticing it, without even thinking about it.
> 
> Do you like boxing, or football, or any violent movies or television shows? War movies, karate movies, animal documentaries, marvel movies, comic books, science fiction novels, zombie movies? Why do we watch them... why do we read them? Why do we choose to willfully subject ourselves to such violence? Why are we so entertained by this chaos and destruction? Yes, we can understand that _most_ of it's all...fake, or made up, or acted out, but can we achieve the understanding of WHY we like to observe and watch these things?
> 
> ...


I agree with you that there is a fascination for these things. Whether it's psychological or whatever, i'm not sure of the science behind it but there's definitely some kind of sadistic pleasure we take in witnessing chaos and destruction.

My point is that I don't feel we seek to create those things with the overall goal of causing harm.

Best example I can think of for this is a boy killing an ant. I've done it. And thinking back, the main intention wasn't to hurt the ant, the intention was to see what it looks like when burning an ant with a lens. It looks fuckin cool! I didn't have the concept in mind at the time that maybe that was wrong. I mean, it's just a little ant right?

Inherently we don't seek to harm people. We are fascinated by it but we don't strive for it.


----------



## JayDiggz (Mar 25, 2013)

Regarding the original post; it's dangerous believing in anything these days it seems. No matter where you go, who you talk to, there's going to be someone who contradicts your beliefs. Especially in such a global society. It's just a shame that people are getting hurt over it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2013)

roguetrooper said:


> lol not that was a direct attack on all the hypocrites' of this world, the faith didn't kill us all, now im not into new world order bullshit, nor aliens, when it happens it will happen, all im saying, Bout time JC came back and kicked butt with Gabriel. And ill have a front seat ticket lol


But can you imagine a world without the "prehistoric etiquette" book? Talk about the root of all evil? How much bloodshed would we NOT have? If only..hmm we'll, one can dream..


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I was just making the point that sometimes we cause chaos, destruction or suffering without noticing it, without even thinking about it.
> 
> Do you like boxing, or football, or any violent movies or television shows? War movies, karate movies, animal documentaries, marvel movies, comic books, science fiction novels, zombie movies? Why do we watch them... why do we read them? Why do we choose to willfully subject ourselves to such violence? Why are we so entertained by this chaos and destruction? Yes, we can understand that _most_ of it's all...fake, or made up, or acted out, but can we achieve the understanding of WHY we like to observe and watch these things?
> 
> ...


People watch those things as merely an escape from their day to day lives..see psychology 101


----------



## psilocybindude (May 14, 2013)

To believe that Christians were solely the victims of other religions threw out history is ridicules, when the Christians took Jerusalem for the first time they slaughtered all of there fellow brethren that resided behind the walls of the Muslim city, you can ask why all you want but the fact is that when you are pillaging an enemy city you don't stop to ask the question, what god do you believe in? Prior to the christian occupation of Jerusalem the Muslims lived in peace with their Christian and Jewish brothers, the first time the Muslims took Jerusalem back they let all of the citizens live, the first time the Christians took Jerusalem they killed 20-30k people via low estimates... Now ask your self who is really the righteous?


----------



## psilocybindude (May 14, 2013)

And really who the fuck are you to talk about genocide learn your fucking history, during the invasion of the Americas 15 to 60 million native Americans died at the hands of European colonist yes that means you!


----------



## psilocybindude (May 14, 2013)

The problem with so many of these Christians these days is that they think they are Jesus in the passion of the Christ but the fact is they are not Jesus, they are the Romans upholding the old gods...


----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2013)

The World would be better if all Christians and all other religious followers were destroyed and died out. Plain and simple. But especially Christians.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

abalonehx said:


> The World would be better if all Christians and all other religious followers were destroyed and died out. Plain and simple. But especially Christians.


That wouldn't have any effect. Humans are hard-wired for religion. We'll invent others, and if you'll forgive the julienned metaphor: better the devil we know. cn


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not implying anything to you.
> 
> I am saying that anyone who called themselves a christian and killed others for not being christian is not a real christian. They have been hoodwinked and have fooled their heart. By the bible's own definition those "christians" will not be going to heaven.


Nice, the 'No true scotsman' fallacy makes its way into play!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 18, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nice, the 'No true scotsman' fallacy makes its way into play!


Finally! lol


----------



## OldGrowth420 (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Next week is Easter and I got to thinking about the crucifixion. Then I thought about modern day believers and this is some of what I found. It makes me sick to think about those that believed enough to sacrifice (actually murdered by others) themselves for their beliefs. I believe but I think I would fold like a house of cards.~
> 
> Rwanda: 800,000 dead. Armenia: 1 million. The Holocaust: More than 6 million.
> World history is littered with exhibits of the utter brutality of mankind toward his fellow man.
> ...


Winterwoman, it's such a blessing to hear from you. We have such an obligation to the individuals we come into contact with to spread the light of Christ and it's so refreshing to hear some wholesome input on this site.

No matter what they do or say, Christians will continue to thrive and spread Christ's love on this Earth.

We won't back down and we wont surrender.

We fight for a cause and our cause is most just. 

Love and Light to you from our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That wouldn't have any effect. Humans are hard-wired for religion. We'll invent others, and if you'll forgive the julienned metaphor: better the devil we know. cn


There will always be those who are too scared to admit they don't know. /shrug


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;nfv-Qn1M58I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfv-Qn1M58I[/video] 

I found this this morning and it cracked me up. I just had to share.

Then watch this one next...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 22, 2013)

OMG I just keep finding them! I can't believe I was this stupid growing up. I used to believe all this bs. 

[video=youtube;FZFG5PKw504]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 23, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> And really who the fuck are you to talk about genocide learn your fucking history, during the invasion of the Americas 15 to 60 million native Americans died at the hands of European colonist yes that means you!


 Even if contact between the Europeans and Native Americans had been completely amicable, the majority of the native population still would have died. Diseases (brought by the Europeans) like small pox and the flu are estimated to have killed 90% of the native population. I dont say that to excuse the mistreatment and killing that did occur, just pointing out that a lot of those deaths werent intentional.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> if we didnt kill for religion we would find something else to kill for,


Thats a sweet way to justify religious massacres over the centuries...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2013)

A banana and peanut butter, eh? I'd say this is the atheist's biggest nightmare. Hard to explain her without invoking an intelligent designer, don't know why theists don't bring her up more often. Best argument they have so far, she even hints to it in her first few lines of this tune - 

[video=youtube;hbnPkK76Ask]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbnPkK76Ask[/video]


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (May 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Next week is Easter and I got to thinking about the crucifixion. Then I thought about modern day believers and this is some of what I found. It makes me sick to think about those that believed enough to sacrifice (actually murdered by others) themselves for their beliefs. I believe but I think I would fold like a house of cards.~
> 
> Rwanda: 800,000 dead. Armenia: 1 million. The Holocaust: More than 6 million.
> World history is littered with exhibits of the utter brutality of mankind toward his fellow man.
> ...


I wonder how many people have been killed by... Christians


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 28, 2013)

isn't communism a religion? you cannot doubt it or question it, therefore you need absolute faith in the system, otherwise it would fail, just like religion. so use the term "atheist" loosely here.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 28, 2013)

Many polish christians were detained at Auschwitz one of them is famous for stepping in to die for a complete stranger http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximilian_Kolbe


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 28, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> OMG I just keep finding them! I can't believe I was this stupid growing up. I used to believe all this bs.
> 
> [video=youtube;FZFG5PKw504]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504[/video]


at first it's funny, but when you realize that our previous president was just like this, it becomes scarey. bush said he heard god tell him to go to war, and that demons were afoot in iraq... wow. our political system is filled with people like this, mostly republicans/tea party.


----------



## psilocybindude (May 31, 2013)

I really don't think religion should be allowed to be discussed in politics it just ends up being used as a tool to get votes, and look at what happens when a christian republican gets into office, we get a defense budget of world domination proportions and go figure its all being funneled into Islamic country's that have huge surplus of oil...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 31, 2013)

I really don't think religion should be discussed unless it is under the understanding that each one has the possibility to be wrong, and if everyone will recognize and accept that. 

Which only happens in star trek...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I really don't think religion should be discussed unless it is under the understanding that each one has the possibility to be wrong, and if everyone will recognize and accept that.
> 
> Which only happens in star trek...


You'll love this Z - https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/659449-how-tell-if-youre-atheist.html. At about 35:30 in this video BB posted, Dennett talks about Quebec being the first place to make it mandatory in public school to teach about ALL of the world's major religions in an objective, unbiased manner (they feel it is abusive for parents to keep children ignorant of other religions). That way, the students can see the similarities, differences, and most importantly the irrationalities they all offer. That should turn those kids off


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I really don't think religion should be discussed unless it is under the understanding that each one has the possibility to be wrong, and if everyone will recognize and accept that.
> 
> Which only happens in star trek...


'Wrong' and 'religion' will never be seen in the same sentence from an American politician.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You'll love this Z - https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/659449-how-tell-if-youre-atheist.html. At about 35:30 in this video BB posted, Dennett talks about Quebec being the first place to make it mandatory in public school to teach about ALL of the world major religions in an objective, unbiased manner (they feel it is abusive for parents to keep children ignorant of other religions). That way, the students can see the similarities, differences, and most importantly the irrationalities they all offer. That should turn those kids off


That's an interesting idea of the 'don't teach organized religion in public schools'. Teach all of them! I think I actually support this, the more I was exposed to organized religion growing up the more I realized it was absolute bullshit. The one thought alone that there are more religions than your own is astoundingly detrimental to the success of religion. How could you possibly believe your religion is the one true religion when other people, just as capable and smart as you are are practicing other religions they claim say the same things yours does? Internal conflict arises, speculation begins, questioning follows, and atheism is the eventual consequence to anyone who accepts science as the best way to determine reality.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's an interesting idea of the 'don't teach organized religion in public schools'. Teach all of them! I think I actually support this, the more I was exposed to organized religion growing up the more I realized it was absolute bullshit. The one thought alone that there are more religions than your own is astoundingly detrimental to the success of religion. How could you possibly believe your religion is the one true religion when other people, just as capable and smart as you are are practicing other religions they claim say the same things yours does? Internal conflict arises, speculation begins, questioning follows, and atheism is the eventual consequence to anyone who accepts science as the best way to determine reality.


That's it exactly, Pad! I can imagine the teacher's voice - 'Here's this goofy blue bitch with six tits stepping on an evil rat. Here's a bearded fuck with a flying horse, going to see his god. And here's is jesus rising from the dead and floating into the sky, going to see the same god as the flying horse dude. They are all equally valid, as they each have the same amount of evidence behind them. Which is zero.' You'd then have a class full of little atheists


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's an interesting idea of the 'don't teach organized religion in public schools'. Teach all of them! I think I actually support this, the more I was exposed to organized religion growing up the more I realized it was absolute bullshit. The one thought alone that there are more religions than your own is astoundingly detrimental to the success of religion. How could you possibly believe your religion is the one true religion when other people, just as capable and smart as you are are practicing other religions they claim say the same things yours does? Internal conflict arises, speculation begins, questioning follows, and atheism is the eventual consequence to anyone who accepts science as the best way to determine reality.


I tend to agree with that.
We should teach our kids all the things we know.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 1, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> That's it exactly, Pad! I can imagine the teacher's voice - 'Here's this goofy blue bitch with six tits stepping on an evil rat. Here's a bearded fuck with a flying horse, going to see his god. And here's is jesus rising from the dead and floating into the sky, going to see the same god as the flying horse dude. They are all equally valid, as they each have the same amount of evidence behind them. Which is zero.' You'd then have a class full of little atheists


I'd be interested in hearing what Dawkins said about this idea. Can you see any negative side effect? 

The only thing I can think of is the obvious undermining of the Constitution, but, much like zoo's, would it be for the greater good? You show people the bullshit, how bad it is, and they decide for themselves.. 

This religion, this religion, and this religion are all the truth, they're the objective truth according to these people, these people, and these people... this is what's true, based on human history, not science. Science is evil, science can't be trusted, even though science can tell me the truth without me ever speaking a word!.. 

Don't trust science!! Trust tradition, trust religion, trust... me!


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's an interesting idea of the 'don't teach organized religion in public schools'. Teach all of them! I think I actually support this, the more I was exposed to organized religion growing up the more I realized it was absolute bullshit. The one thought alone that there are more religions than your own is astoundingly detrimental to the success of religion. How could you possibly believe your religion is the one true religion when other people, just as capable and smart as you are are practicing other religions they claim say the same things yours does? Internal conflict arises, speculation begins, questioning follows, and atheism is the eventual consequence to anyone who accepts science as the best way to determine reality.


I couldn't agree more, i wish an idea like this was being implemented in American schools, the idea of creationism being taught in school to children is quite disturbing to me, and im not sure if you are aware but the constitution has already been undermined in this aspect because creationism is being taught in some American public schools... I can deal with creationism being taught to school children as long as all perspectives are being taught but the idea that one of them is being taught as the correct one over all others is disgusting to me...


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 2, 2013)

It breaks my heart to hear from so many individuals who deny Christ and are on the path to destruction. 
What can I say? 
What can I do?

At least try and choose to believe in Christ for the salvation of your own soul.

John 3:16-21 
[SUP]16 [/SUP]For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. [SUP]17 [/SUP]For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him. [SUP]18 [/SUP]Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of God&#8217;s one and only Son. [SUP]19 [/SUP]This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil. [SUP]20 [/SUP]Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed. [SUP]21 [/SUP]But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.

My heart breaks for each and every one of you.
There is still time to change the road you are on.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 2, 2013)

Its ok OG your afraid of death,its normal, You believe in that draconian rubbish to give your self comfort and you attempt to assert that faith unto others that already see that internal nonesense for what it is,dont you see the bigger picture yet?You could be mentaly ill afterall,because you are so convinced that your faith and what you believe in actualy dwells in the confines of reality. your beliefs are not apart of reality, you still dont seem to get it,God is not real or let me say most likely not real.And before you decide on a parable to reproach my message to you,think about doing some actual research of your own into the history of the world and start learning about the beginnings of civilization,and do so without consulting your God and bible first.
May you learn to question what you believe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Its ok OG your afraid of death,its normal, You believe in that draconian rubbish to give your self comfort and you attempt to assert that faith unto others that already see that internal nonesense for what it is,dont you see the bigger picture yet?You could be mentaly ill afterall,because you are so convinced that your faith and what you believe in actualy dwells in the confines of reality. your beliefs are not apart of reality, you still dont seem to get it,God is not real or let me say most likely not real.And before you decide on a parable to reproach my message to you,think about doing some actual research of your own into the history of the world and start learning about the beginnings of civilization,and do so without consulting your God and bible first.
> May you learn to question what you believe.


He won't because it's easier to just believe in the fairy tales. It takes work to be an atheist, hard fucking work and an honest approach toward reality. These kinds of people don't have that in them. I can almost guarantee you he will come back with mindless robotic bible quotes again instead of considering what was said and responding accordingly in his own words, he doesn't have his own words because he doesn't have original thoughts, only what was regurgitated back to him from other robotic bible thumpers with unoriginal thoughts themselves. 

"I'll pray for you is Christin for go fuck yourself!"


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 2, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Its ok OG your afraid of death,its normal, You believe in that draconian rubbish to give your self comfort and you attempt to assert that faith unto others that already see that internal nonesense for what it is,dont you see the bigger picture yet?You could be mentaly ill afterall,because you are so convinced that your faith and what you believe in actualy dwells in the confines of reality. your beliefs are not apart of reality, you still dont seem to get it,God is not real or let me say most likely not real.And before you decide on a parable to reproach my message to you,think about doing some actual research of your own into the history of the world and start learning about the beginnings of civilization,and do so without consulting your God and bible first.
> May you learn to question what you believe.





Padawanbater2 said:


> He won't because it's easier to just believe in the fairy tales. It takes work to be an atheist, hard fucking work and an honest approach toward reality. These kinds of people don't have that in them. I can almost guarantee you he will come back with mindless robotic bible quotes again instead of considering what was said and responding accordingly in his own words, he doesn't have his own words because he doesn't have original thoughts, only what was regurgitated back to him from other robotic bible thumpers with unoriginal thoughts themselves.
> 
> "I'll pray for you is Christin for go fuck yourself!"


Quoted for truth...


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

&#8220;The Christian does not think God will love us because we are good, but that God will make us good because He loves us.&#8221; 
&#8213; C.S. Lewis


----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> My heart breaks for each and every one of you.
> There is still time to change the road you are on.


I feel similar about you, I truly do. It makes me sad to think so many people waste their lives on this beautiful planet taking the road _you_ are on. 



OldGrowth420 said:


> &#8220;The Christian does not think God will love us because we are good, but that God will make us good because He loves us.&#8221;


Why do you need some imaginary entity to make you good?

Reminds me of a quote someone (I think Tyler) posted recently:

&#8220;With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion.&#8221;
&#8213; Steven Weinberg


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

If I left this planet right now, I would die knowing that I did my best to be a good person. I experienced life to it's fullest and sought the true marrow of living.
I have peace knowing what is going to happen to me when i die, and God's Holy Spirit living in me helping me to be the best i can be.
Jesus is Lord, and even if He wasn't i am fully satisfied with my life and the pursuit of Holiness.

I found truth, absolute truth, and found that it was the most meaningful.

So don't feel sorry for me.
Worry about your soul.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> If I left this planet right now, I would die knowing that I did my best to be a good person. I experienced life to it's fullest and sought the true marrow of living.
> I have peace knowing what is going to happen to me when i die, and God's Holy Spirit living in me helping me to be the best i can be.
> Jesus is Lord, and even if He wasn't i am fully satisfied with my life and the pursuit of Holiness.
> 
> ...


All of this would be perfectly fine if you and everyone else who followed or practiced an organized religion didn't insist on having the world your way because God said so, fortunately those types of precedents require evidence, if you expect to show up and run the system based on nothing but something you got from a book written thousands of years before we had any understanding of science or the natural world, you should also expect to have your ideas put in the same realm of Big Bird and the Easter Bunny, fiction.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand what you are saying, but you have to remember that spirit science is a new field of understanding and hard to detect with our current range of technology. While tangible, the spirit world remains invisible.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

I found this for you, it's pretty neat.

I would call aura spirit

[video=youtube;xyf9fpPeEr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyf9fpPeEr0[/video]


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All of this would be perfectly fine if you and everyone else who followed or practiced an organized religion didn't insist on having the world your way because God said so, fortunately those types of precedents require evidence, if you expect to show up and run the system based on nothing but something you got from a book written thousands of years before we had any understanding of science or the natural world, you should also expect to have your ideas put in the same realm of Big Bird and the Easter Bunny, fiction.


We are just trying to keep a moral standard, like no killing babies in the womb.. No murder, rape, same sex marriage.. If gays want to be in union that's their life, but don't desecrate marriage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but you have to remember that spirit science is a new field of understanding and hard to detect with our current range of technology. While tangible, the spirit world remains invisible.


The very heart of science is *test*. If you cannot detect and measure it and suss out reproducible pattern, the word "science" has been misused. cn

*"testify" puns studiously avoided


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> We are just trying to keep a moral standard, like no killing babies in the womb.. No murder, rape, same sex marriage.. If gays want to be in union that's their life, but don't desecrate marriage.


Difficulties with definitions here. They aren't babies until out of the womb (even if only a little bit ... I'm not touching the late-term can o'worms). Somewhere on the seamless progression from zygote to first breath the transition is made from lucky cells to _a human_, but where? We don't have the science; we need to make that moral decision based on our human instincts.
And how does the union of any two consenting loving adults "desecrate" marriage? There is no way to test and validate this. One needs to rely on Revealed Doctrine, which boils down to "because I say so". There is no non-circular way to establish hat one as true. Jmo. cn


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 3, 2013)

What can i say? Death is easy, Life is hard. People always find a way to hate each other, therefore, kill each other. Because as we all know by example of the child who does not want to share there toy with the other, what happens? One kid eventually hits the other. Violence is in our DNA, it is the way all animals protect there way of life, humans are animals too. Sure there are most that view killing as wrong, and some think it right, but who will write history? The ones who survive, pretty sure that will be the killers. lol


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

i love how the more intelligent the couple, the less children they are likely to have. for some reason religious families have a higher rate of children, wonder why that is and what is the correlation.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> *If I left this planet right now, I would die knowing that I did my best to be a good person.* I experienced life to it's fullest and sought the true marrow of living.
> *I have peace knowing what is going to happen to me when i die,* and God's Holy Spirit living in me helping me to be the best i can be.
> Jesus is Lord, and even if He wasn't i am fully satisfied with my life and the pursuit of Holiness.


As for the bold parts I feel the same. Thinking to know that you experienced life to _its_ fullest makes it impossible already to take the rest seriously. It's obviously all wishful-thinking. There's no loving holy god spirit thingy in you helping you to be the best you can, you can take credit for that yourself. Jesus is not and was never 'lord' of anything. Really, where did you get that nonsense? Whoever told you that is a liar (that's why they keep telling the far opposite, that it's the 'absolute truth') and has been lied to him/herself.



OldGrowth420 said:


> i am fully satisfied with my life and the pursuit of Holiness.


Aim higher.



OldGrowth420 said:


> I found truth, absolute truth,


No, you're a liar. You didn't 'find' anything either. People with dehydration symptoms in the desert 'find' gods and absolute truths, others just swallow it because they can't deal with real life and dead as it is presented to them. 



OldGrowth420 said:


> So don't feel sorry for me.


Can't help it. You're like a zombie, I still like to think there is something left of the sane person it once was, which in turn saddens me, and makes me feel sorry for you. It's like in the movie Warm Bodies but instead of your heart I hope your brain starts functioning again. And you know what, your fictional Jesus would feel the same way if he could see what his con has caused and tell you to think for yourself (while gently in an obvious gay manner touching your shoulder - might get lucky and get a kiss too). 



OldGrowth420 said:


> We are just trying to keep a moral standard, like no killing babies in the womb.. No murder, rape, same sex marriage.. If gays want to be in union that's their life, but don't desecrate marriage.


Moral standard and refusing marriage to gays does not mix. Morality is highly subjective but moral standards imo do not include denying someone the freedom to choose what they want to do without harming others. Marriage does not belong to Christians. Gays have the right to be free from your madness. You are discriminating on a level as dumb and ignorant as racism. You think you are a good person?  To me you are the far far opposite and should be locked up together with the rest of 'you' murdering, raping, pedophile, homophobic, bat-shit Christians. Last time I heard that crazy shit here is from Muslim imams who try to brainwash little terrorists and get thrown out of the country as a result. And yeah, we love killing them babies over here as well. Those we don't kill we give to married gay couples. 

"Spirit science...."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i love how the more intelligent the couple, the less children they are likely to have. for some reason religious families have a higher rate of children, wonder why that is and what is the correlation.


Have you seen the movie _Idiocracy_? That's the entire premise of it

The idea is that smarter people realize and understand the risks of life, stupid people don't because they aren't paying attention beyond what keeps them alive. You end up with a horrible gene pool in a couple hundred years with a world full of retards.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

I find my truth from the Holy Bible.
I guess we will find out who is right in the end,
I have taken precautions.
If i die and turn into dust then so be it, i am happy with my existence.
If I die and stand before God than I'm covered.

You keep touting your ideas like they are wisdom, but i find your viewpoint to be foolhardy and reckless.

To sativied


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Have you seen the movie _Idiocracy_? That's the entire premise of it
> 
> The idea is that smarter people realize and understand the risks of life, stupid people don't because they aren't paying attention beyond what keeps them alive. You end up with a horrible gene pool in a couple hundred years with a world full of retards.


yea, mike judge made it(beavis and butthead/ King of the hill) it's a pretty funny movie. i know this to be true, my parents were/are YEC jews, conservative to the bone when i was growing up, they had 15 children together me included. fucking crazy lifestyle to grow up with but luckily i had my own stuff to keep me busy and older brother who didn't buy into all that nonsense. none of us have had chidren despite the elder bros/sisters being in their 30's already.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> I find my truth from the Holy Bible.
> I guess we will find out who is right in the end,
> I have taken precautions.
> If i die and turn into dust then so be it, i am happy with my existence.
> ...


1-you find your 'Interpretation' of truth in the bible.
2-no "we" won't. you cannot find out anything if you are dead.
3-Good for you, hope you chose the right god, vishnu might be pissed.
4-Good for you, what kind of god would be so pathetic as to judge you for living that kind of life?(a sociopathic angry child)
5-which god? there are thousands of them.

the bible was written by folks qho believed the earth was flat and had corners, what kind of wisdom do you expect to learn from cavemen?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

this belongs here.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> I find my truth from the Holy Bible.
> I guess we will find out who is right in the end,
> I have taken precautions.
> If i die and turn into dust then so be it, i am happy with my existence.
> ...


Jews, Muslims, etc. say the exact same thing. How does it make you feel to know there are billions of people who feel as sure of their god as you do about yours?


----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> I find my truth from the Holy Bible.


How do you know the bible contains the truth?



OldGrowth420 said:


> I guess we will find out who is right in the end,


No. We won't. We'll be dead. Food for nature and some of it wallpaper glue.



OldGrowth420 said:


> I have taken precautions.
> If i die and turn into dust then so be it, i am happy with my existence.
> If I die and stand before God than I'm covered.


So basically you are afraid of ending up in a bad place after you die, so just in case, you accept an imaginary entity created by people in the desert long ago, and on top of it you try to strengthen your believe by spreading the lies to others. Being happy is one thing, but by both swallowing and parroting lies that can easily be dismissed as anything but the absolute truth you cannot possibly be living up to your full potential. I truly hope you will realize that some day. Life's too short to waste on that nonsense man.

Funny how you claim to have found the absolute truth, so convinced you need to spread the word, yet cover your ass in case your "absolute truth" turns out to be nothing more than lies lies and more lies. 



OldGrowth420 said:


> You keep touting your ideas like they are wisdom, but i find your viewpoint to be foolhardy and reckless.


Coming from someone who thinks his ideas are the absolute truth... I can't possibly attach any value to your judgement regarding mine. But "foolhardy *and* reckless"? I find your viewpoint sickening and nauseating. Contemptible and despicable. Unintelligent and dumb. Above all pitiful and sad.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> ]3-Good for you, hope you chose the right god, vishnu might be pissed.





Padawanbater2 said:


> Jews, Muslims, etc. say the exact same thing. How does it make you feel to know there are billions of people who feel as sure of their god as you do about yours?


[video=youtube;RGkwkH-zu8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGkwkH-zu8c[/video]


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i love how the more intelligent the couple, the less children they are likely to have. for some reason religious families have a higher rate of children, wonder why that is and what is the correlation.


A lot of deeply religious people also believe that birth control gets in the way of gods plan so they continue to over populate the earth with there closed minded progeny, regardless of whether or not its a good idea for themselves.


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 3, 2013)

For those who believe, get high, i mean really really high, and for the crater of man, you will be tapping into your higher power like those before us, then simply imagine a god, a crater of all beings, one in which rules all , every living thing in the cosmos, then imagine them (i say them because a god is nor a man or a woman), and imagine them seeking worship in order for judgment... ridiculous. A god that requires worship is a pussy fucking asshole who is using mans fears against them, burning, eternally in order to gain control, in the face of this god you speak of, ill shit on his lawn and spit in his face, If i were a god, i would never require worship... I would simply judge and shut the fuck up. A god that is spoke of, does not exist, because the people of fucking earth have not FUCKING MET THEM! 

for those who falsely pray to some figment of a childhood dream to cover there basis, and hope they make it to where they want to go in the afterlife, have you ever been under anesthesia? guess what, that nothingness, is as close to god you will ever get. 

I fucking hate people who "cover there basis" that just tells me your a pussy that does not believe in shit, just in case some bullshit happens you want to go to heaven... go join the Muslims, blow yourself up, you pray to the same being. fucking retarded.

Sorry btw, to both the people i am speaking to and the people who just had to see me off my rocker, i just hate dumb people.


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 3, 2013)

I really am sorry i did not mean to loose my cool, i love you guys, some of you think differently, that's cool, in mutual interests, please dismiss my previous statement. If anyone on the religious side of the fence wants to flame me, go for it... after and outburst like that of drunken asshole-ness i deserve it. again, sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> I really am sorry i did not mean to loose my cool, i love you guys, some of you think differently, that's cool, in mutual interests, please dismiss my previous statement. If anyone on the religious side of the fence wants to flame me, go for it... after and outburst like that of drunken asshole-ness i deserve it. again, sorry.


That still doesn't excuse that frightful advice you gave about the apple. cn


----------



## Sativied (Jun 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That still doesn't excuse that frightful advice you gave about the apple. cn


There never was an apple anyway. The original Hebrew texts only mention 'tree' and 'fruit'. Clearly God was an old organic grower and Adam and Eve were two hippies screwing around naked at all the time and stealing his crops.



TheSnake said:


> after and outburst like that of drunken asshole-ness i deserve it. again, sorry.


I normally don't like drunk people


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 4, 2013)

I really wish there was a dislike or negative rep button so i could use it on OldGrowth420, people should be warned of who they are having a conversation with, this is a forum a place to go to talk about an idea or subject, its not a place to go around copying and pasting from scripture that is meaningless to 90% of the people you are talking to, i would love to have a conversation or debate with you OldGrowth but in order to do that you would have to have an original thought in your head... After reading that last post where dude got HULKMAD i realized this is going a bit far on the atheist end, i know people like this closed minded OldGrowth420 douche bag tend to set people off but come on guys lets not turn our selves into what we hate "self righteous ideological zealots", there are enough of them to go around already...


----------

